
Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 Beta - oedmarap
https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/03/08/18-04-release-notes
======
sandstrom
To avoid confusion:

This is _not_ the upcoming release of Ubuntu 18.04, which is named 'Bionic
Beaver'.

18.04 Bionic Beaver will land in mid April.

Budgie is a flavor/edition/derivative of Ubuntu. Other examples of derivatives
are Edubuntu (for education) and Ubuntu Studio (for multimedia editing).

More about different derivative here:

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives)

------
rafael859
Here's the webarchive mirror
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180310014632/https://ubuntubud...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180310014632/https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/03/08/18-04-release-
notes) since it seems to be down at the moment (as well as an hour ago when I
last checked).

------
ktpsns
Never heard of the underlying [https://budgie-desktop.org/](https://budgie-
desktop.org/) before. And could not learn anything about it on its website: No
screenshots, no description about the framework (Qt? GTK?).

In former days of the lightweight but "full featured" desktops, there was Xfce
desktop. Then there was LXDE. Which was surprisingly faster and similiar
powerful then Xfce. But then I somehow lost track ;-)

~~~
Redoubts
> When Budgie first started out way back in 2013, it had very very simple
> aims. It could quite easily sit on top of the GNOME 3.10 stack, and utilize
> all of the components with no issue.

> As a result, Budgie 11, the next major release, will be built using Qt 5,
> C++, and Wayland. Using these technologies, we seek to provide a refined
> version of the experience you know and love, but with fluid, accelerated
> animations, a beautiful user interface, and full integration of Raven to be
> a first class component.

[https://budgie-desktop.org/about/](https://budgie-desktop.org/about/)

~~~
mnm1
Can one turn those animations off? They might be nice the first few hundred or
even thousand times, but afterwards, they will be despised.

------
convery
Great to see progress as it's a really nice environment. Sadly I had a lot of
random issues with the previous version (e.g. pressing the 'windows-key' would
crash the manager) and had to switch to Solus to keep it. Can't wait to try it
again when it goes out of beta =P

------
gonvaled
What is this "Budgie" thing? It is called "Bionic Beaver"!

Since when do we have extra names? What is "Trusty Tahr" then?

~~~
pas
Ubuntu Budgie is a community developed distribution, integrating the Budgie
Desktop Environment with Ubuntu at its core.

~~~
okket
From a marketing perspective it sounds a bit like an Ubuntu product or
version, like "Debian Wheezy". Confusing name choice IMHO.

------
type0
I would like to run Budgie on Debian but it I'm not sure how much headache I
would get if I do...

Edit: Debian Stretch (stable) that is

~~~
minieggs
If you're on Buster or newer I would look into it. If Stretch and prior you'll
get a very outdated version that is not as customizable.

I'm on Buster currently. It was as easy as installing budgie-desktop and
restarting.

------
ProxCoques
Hoping for HDPI support - fingers crossed!

------
samcheng
Is this an LTS release? 16.04 is fine, but it'd be nice to upgrade.

~~~
strmpnk
Yes. It will be an LTS release. You can find a list of all releases here on
their wiki:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)

------
jason_slack
This looks impressive.

General question if I install this in beta can I just keep upgrading the betas
and then to the release version without wiping and reloading?

------
rawoke083600
I hope they sorted the wifi - 17.10 was/is horrendous with my wifi :( 17.04
seemed to worked fine.

